
Stopping olive oil fraud with the help of blockchain - mkroman
https://cordis.europa.eu/article/id/415454-stopping-olive-oil-fraud-with-the-help-of-blockchain
======
JMTQp8lwXL
You're better off buying olive oil with the most minimal supply chain
possible. That means, for example, if you live in the US, buying olive oil
with olives made in California. Cross-border supply chains are challenging to
validate.

------
sparkie
Who secures this blockchain? How much hashing power do they have? Wait... why
did you even need a blockchain?

